
The hipster effect: Why anti-conformists always end up looking the same - gpvos
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613034/the-hipster-effect-why-anti-conformists-always-end-up-looking-the-same/
======
ductionist
Related to the imagery in this article:

“Man angry his photo was used to prove all hipsters look alike — then learns
it wasn't him“: [https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-
thursday-...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-thursday-
edition-1.5046925/man-angry-his-photo-was-used-to-prove-all-hipsters-look-
alike-then-learns-it-wasn-t-him-1.5046933)

